# Accommodation near Leatherhead



## 90210 (17 June 2017)

Hi, 
I have found you all very helpful in the past so thought that I would try again! My boyfriend is looking for 6 months accommodation while he is based near Leatherhead with work. There are many rentals in this area but they all seem to have 12 month contracts with such great expenses applied by agents that people are understandably  unwilling to rent them for less than this. He would be willing to have a reasonable commute for a nice place, ideally in the country. He is very clean and tidy and will probably leave the place in better condition than he finds it, if my house is anything to go by!
Anything self contained considered! Budget up to 1200 PCM
Many thanks
Elen


----------

